# What is this riser? Local historian help needed



## RicardoSanti (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello. New here and to archery. Got this from a guy here who hardly used this riser. It came with Carbon Tech arrows and Win&Win Sidewinders. It has what appears to be a flipper arrow rest and Beiter plunger so I am surprised the guy got a low-end Cartel. It is ILF ready but cannot seem to find any like this on the internet. Reason I said Cartel is it has Cartel emblem on it but looks to be an early one? Anyone know which specific one this is? Will try to post pics of it or link to a photosharing site. Thanks everyone! 

It says Cartel yet another fellow member here said it is not the standard brand logo...A mystery what model this is.

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/r1cardo_midnite/IMG_1151.jpg

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/r1cardo_midnite/IMG_1150.jpg

http://i638.photobucket.com/albums/uu109/r1cardo_midnite/IMG_1149.jpg


----------

